# Newbie



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm chezz and I'm 37 and my hubby 2 be is 33 we've been ttc for 2 years now. After pestering my doctor for a year finally saw a consultant who sent us both for the usual tests which all came back ok so my consultant wanted me to have a laparoscopy and dye procedure which i had 11 days ago was told they couldn't find anything wrong which was good news in one way but in another i was a bit  as i was hoping they would find something wrong and we would have a reason for not getting pregnant . So I'm now waiting for our follow up appointment which should be in a few weeks fingers crossed. The consultant has recommended ivf due to my age but unfortunately once he found out my partner has already has a daughter through a previous relationship we were told that our pct would not fund our treatment. He did tell us we had the right to appeal against this and he did offer to give offer us advice with our appeal letter but his nurse basically told us not to get our hopes up. Not sure what our next step is going to be really looking for any advice anyone can give me in regards to appealling and also with other treatments as we are not in the position of being able to go private for treatment at the mo.
Its great to find that I'm not the only person out there going through this and I'm not alone in how i feel. Find it hard talking to my friends and family as until they go through this they will never understand how i feel. As I'm new to all this i need all the help i can get and if i can help anyone even better.

Thank you for taking the time read this and cant wait to have a chat

bye for now
_CHEZ_


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Chezz and welcome to Fertility Friends 

  to you. Its hard when you have no-one to talk to, after all no-one really understands unless they've been through this themselves. Thats where FF comes in, take your pick of the thousands of us that you'd like to talk to! Some journeys are different, some are the same, but we all have the same goal in the end. Take a look at the locations board on the index page, you'll get some ideas on your local Primary Care Trust (PCT) from other members in your area. You'll probably find a member that isn't that far away from you too! Lots of the girls meet up for coffee's, chats, shopping etc. Definately a small world.

Please have a look around and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment&#8230;.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

Not sure whether its your 'thing' or not but its worth a look  *Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE They may want to try more tests though 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all,
i hope everyones well and wishing you all good luck with your treatments. 

Something i forgot to add before was i have degenerative disc disease in the bottom of my back and up until we started ttc i had been having epidural facet joint injections for pain relief and on a lot of strong painkillers and other pills to help with the pain, so obviously since we started ttc I've had to stop the injections and all the other medications. Its really hard at times when I'm struggling with the pain but i keep saying to myself it will be worth it in the end. Its just so frustrating its been 4 weeks now since i had my lap and dye and still no follow up appointment was told i would see my consultant within 3 to 4 weeks i phoned the hospital to be told there wasn't an appointment for me and i should phone and speak to Sarah the fertility nurse. Been trying to get her for 3 days now just keep getting the answering machine hate talking on them things but decided today i would leave a message and sods law the mailbox was full typical.

Would just like to thank everyone for the advice and support I've been given i really appreciate it so again thank you


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Chezz, i hope you can get through to them soon, keep trying hun. Is there another number, have you got an email address for them


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Ceri    

finally managed to get through only to be told the fertility nurse is off sick and wont be back until Monday now, i explained why i was phoning and was there anyone else who could help me but apparently the fertility nurse is the only one to arrange the appointments so have to wait another week. God its so frustrating having to wait all i want to do is see the consultant to find out whats then next course of action for us. 

Sorry for moaning just having a bad day


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Dont apologise hun! You'd think someone else could book an appt for you wouldn't you?  Hope this time next week you'll know a bit more xx


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you     for listening Ceri

Well you would think so wouldnt you but no just my luck. Well i hope the nure will be back on monday will be on that phone all day until i get hold of her.


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi still no bloody appointment   god this is driving me crazy 5 weeks now after lap and dye and not seen consultant yet. Think his nurse is still off sick did leave a voicemail but not had a reply yet. Even if i had a date for an appointment i would be happy and stop moaning
am i asking too much? just want to know what our next step is. Sorry for the ranting must just be hormonal lol


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Chezz, i would ring them 2-3 times a week until they get sick of hearing your voice!  It wouldn't take that long to ring you just to say "Bear with us, we're sorting it, we'll ring you back this week" for example. Just an acknowledgement for now at least?

I'd ring them again


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats the thing  Ceri not getting to talk to anyone just answering machine all the bloody time have still been ringing but same message all the time so frustrating.You would think they would get someone in to cover for the nurse thats off sick all there is is a message saying they will get back to you when they can but it might take a bit longer due to illness well that was monday and phoned yesterday and still nothing.    Been hormonal all week was 5 days late so as you can imagin im a bit all over the place at the mo feel sorry for hubby to be and my poor dog been taking it all out on them. 

thanx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Its understandable you're feeling like this hun honestly   I hope they do the decent thing and ring you pronto x


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you I'm usually such a laid back person not that you would think that at the mo lol
I'm so glad Ive found ff it so good to know I'm not going mad and theres people like you out there who know where I'm coming from and have been there and can give so much needed support and advice and also so listen to me ranting on like a loony lol
Its hard to get friends to understand how you feel when they have never been in our situation 

Big Thank you Ceri
x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

HI finally got hold of the nurse to be told they dont normally get patients booked in to see the consultant for a few months after a lap and dye and she doesnt know why i was told that. She didnt have my file so now have to wait for another week to phone her then she will tell me how long im goin to have to wait to see the consultant but the way she was talking dont think its goin to be this year. Im gutted thats more time wasted. I am going to perster them until i get that appointment.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Chezz    Yes i'd definately keep pestering now hun.


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all well tried to phone the nurse as she asked me to today and you guessed it couldnt get hold of her so not best pleased. THen finally get my appointment through and im gutted i now have to wait until feb before i get back to see the consutlant another bloody 3 months its going to drive me mad having to wait that long. Here was me thinking get straight in to see him and would know what the next step for us and get things moving. I should of known better nothing ever works out right for me ever. imm so pi***d off right now.


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Chezz

i can understand how frustrated you are  ....took me over year just get from the doctor to seeing the consultant....its the not knowing that makes it even harder which i can fully understand, like Ceri said you will get to meet alot lovely people on here, which i have already in my short time on ff, is there anyway they will let you call to see if an earlier appointment comes up which you could have.... x


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

HI beanie

thank you fro getting in touch. I am waiting for the nurse to get back to me but not holding my breathe. I dont know why they have to make a stressful time more stressful and as they say getting stressed doesnt exactly help things. Things have just been getting on top of me as i have degenerative disc disease and because we've been ttc for 2 yrs now, i had stopped my pain medication but ive been really bad and had to go back on some of it and im gutted as i struggled when i came off everything and now look im nearly back where i started. Here i am moaning away here and i know theres people out there worse off than me.
Im looking forward to meeting lots of people on here its nice to know theres people out there who know where im coming from and who can give advice and i look forward to maybe helping others with advice i havent been on here for very long but im very glad i found ff everyone have been so nice and helpful.
Hope your ok and wishing you luck with everything x x x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Chezz

Dont feel bad for feeling so down and frustrated we all go through these days and the best way to cope i find is to have a rant,  scream, cry and talk but struggle with last bit as have no one to talk to but found this site a amazing source of support...i also have a back problem which is heriditory among the females in my family...so i can imagine the pain you are feeling....

sending   that you can get appoinment sooner.....wishing you all the best chezz

xx


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all

Just letting you all know Ive finally had my follow up appointment at long last. Didnt get to see my consultant it saw his nurse was everything was ok with me they couldnt find anything wrong then was basically told to go home and keep trying and keep my fingers crossed it might happen. I told the nurse we were thinking bout writting a letter of appeal about funding only to be told that the criteria is changing yet again and not only will i not get funding because my Dh 2b already has a child by a previous partner but now they have decided to lower the age to 36 so now im 2 yrs too old Great!!!!!!!! Obviously wasnt happy bout it all i we went there thinking we were going to be offered help and advice erm nope! I ended up saying i was told i could always try clomid but she tried to talk me out of it  but went and got me a 4 month supply and then was told that if it still hasnt happened by the time ive finished them and im ok with it they could always give me another 4 months supply.
So now i feel because we are not in the posittion to pay for ivf then we dont count im probaly being touchy jut just so  fed up with it all. Its so not fair. What more can i do? Any advice or suggestions would be welcome


----------

